# Gritty Hounds



## Boar Buster Line (Feb 14, 2011)

Anyone have any hounds that are gritty when i mean gritty i mean one that will catch 150lb hog without company. I have never seen whati call a gritty hound.


----------



## Hawghunter89 (Feb 14, 2011)

i have seen a few they were plott


----------



## BammaHammer (Feb 15, 2011)

Same here...seen quite few Plott that were straight catch on anything 150 or less an a bunch of them that little provocation to try one...even hunted an owned an had few go down in the line of duty!  You get out there an look for the Vaughn or Crockett bred Plotts they are tough, gritty, gamey hounds.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Feb 15, 2011)

I boy I hunt with has a black and tan cross will catch or try to catch any size hog.


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 15, 2011)

I got one and if I can work out a deal with a buddy for his dog he can be yours.


----------



## swamp_plotts (Feb 15, 2011)

yessir buddy.  Plotts will do it to it.  I got a male dog that'll catch pretty good.  He's caught a 100 pounder, in my yard, on his chain! haha  Hog got out and ran through the cow lot, so we sicked the pups on him, and then made the mistake of runnin by the stud dog's barrel! hahaha


----------



## run_pits_4_hogs (Feb 15, 2011)

i have a red bone x that will ..he will try any size hog...and he has killed hogs 120lbs  before i could get there


----------



## chesterahl (Mar 3, 2011)

i have a blackmouth cur and 2 plotts that bay and catch


----------



## jjtonks (Mar 4, 2011)

i got a 1/2 ****zu, 1/2 bull that we call bull Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and he will catch anything over 150 lol. cant go wrong with a big game plott, they are gritty and have a heck of a nose.


----------



## jagddog (Mar 4, 2011)

We grew up hunting with hounds and its not that uncommon to have very gritty hounds. We probably had atleast 15 or 20 when i was growing up that would bark like mad up until that hog stopped, then it was just squeel. We had a blue tick who would catch on the nose and close his eyes every time and we'd have to use a breaking stick on him. Its just dependent on the dogs they grow up around and their confidence.


----------



## willy57 (Mar 10, 2011)

I got a 3/4 redbone 1/4 cur if its a hog its a caught hog. And its all in the breeding, you can breed for the nose, the stamina, endurance, size ,and strength, and if the dog has the desire to hunt which it should, you should have a great hogdog im not much into papers, papers dont catch hogs, dogs do nough said


----------



## mudpie82 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a plott that is plenty gritty. I've cought several hogs in the 150 range with just him. I would prefer him to bay only but depending on his mood and the hog's attitude determines wither the bulldog gets some action or not.


----------

